# Edward Steichens "Family of Man" exhibition



## craig (May 7, 2005)

In discussing various masters and influences; I says "whoa, let us discuss (arguably) the greatest exhibition of all" Curated by the master himself. These links are from the shows current home.

VR map. All though in French, you get the point
http://www.cna.public.lu/2_PHOTO/2_4_The_Family_of_Man/2_4_5_visite__virtuelle/index.html

Text from the centers director (© Jean Back Chargé de Direction Centre National de l'Audiovisuel) Many more essays' are of course available
http://www.luxembourg.co.uk/clervaux.html#family

May make an amazing "themes" thread. Personally I think that I would only have one photo to contribute. Gives me something to think about, because I think this exhibition really illustrates photography's powerful voice.


----------

